# I was called moderately gay for liking watches...



## JPS3 (Jan 6, 2011)

So something interesting and annoying happened today. I was informed that because I like watches, I am obviously moderately gay. On top of that, it was also suggested that because I dress well and wear a pair of Ferrari sunglasses, I am obviously moderately gay. Now I'm not sure what an appreciation for fine timepieces, looking presentable in dress, and wearing sunglasses affiliated with my favorite car manufacturer has to do with my sexual orientation, but I was somewhat offended by this. What is your guys take on this? Has anyone else ever had a similar experience?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Hahaha

Just ignore them.

They're either jealous or gay themselves lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

No, I've never encountered anyone that idiotic. (And I've encountered a lot of idiots in Life.)


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, if you're gay, WUS is the biggest non hookup gay forum in the world. Unless you guys are hooking up and I don't know about it. Is that REALLY what's going on in the sales forums?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Will_f said:


> Well, if you're gay, WUS is the biggest non hookup gay forum in the world. Unless you guys are hooking up and I don't know about it. Is that REALLY what's going on in the sales forums?


No! Of course not. Why that's just silly. Next thing you'll be saying that we use code words in the sales forum ... By the way, never list a "Pre-Bond, blue dial SMP" for sale. Just trust me on that. ;-)


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

You probably should have hit the mouthy sob with your murse. Just kidding!! There is no correlation between this wonderful hobby and a gay lifestyle. Actually it is pretty insensitive to gay people to say these things in my opinion.
Kevin


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

no, never been there and I think whoever told you that was pissing you or if it was a man who told you that he may like you and wanted to see you reaction hoping for a chance of hooking up with you......

Ahahahahahhahaah really ignore him/her and I don't think such things can define anyone sexual orientation, it is idiotic to think every man that likes Ferrari sunglasses and watches is gay or every man that likes to drink beer and watch football is a great macho man.

Poor minded person just my 2 cents


----------



## Statick (Sep 21, 2010)

Streetboss said:


> There is no correlation between this wonderful hobby and a gay lifestyle. Actually it is pretty insensitive to gay people to say these things in my opinion.
> Kevin


Absolutely, there is no correlation.

The tone of JPS3's initial conversation is a little unclear, but using the term "gay" in a derogatory fashion can be quite offensive - live and let live.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah....A lady friend, told me that if she didn't know me so well, she would think I was Gay because I had such "Good Taste"
for a man......I think it's suppose to be a compliment....At least it was in my case.
Just call me Little Big secure in my direction Feather.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

It's so stupid. Men in Italy are seen as hyper hetero for caring about their appearance - suits, watches, shoes, etc.

Anyway take it as a compliment.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

JPS3 said:


> I was informed that because I like watches, I am obviously moderately gay. On top of that, it was also suggested that because I dress well and wear a pair of Ferrari sunglasses, I am obviously moderately gay.


It doesn't mean that your moderately gay, it just means that you have incredible taste in style.


----------



## Fi33pop (Aug 5, 2013)

Maybe he was feeling you out, in a manner of speaking.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 27, 2013)

Do you own a ferrari? If not and you were wearing ferrari sunglasses.....


----------



## JPS3 (Jan 6, 2011)

Streetboss said:


> You probably should have hit the mouthy sob with your murse. Just kidding!! There is no correlation between this wonderful hobby and a gay lifestyle. Actually it is pretty insensitive to gay people to say these things in my opinion.
> Kevin


I agree completely about it being insensitive, and it hasn't changed my opinion towards the hobby of collecting watches, dressing well, etc.



Fi33pop said:


> Maybe he was feeling you out, in a manner of speaking.


Actually, I'm pretty sure you're right because I'm pretty sure he goes that way. Seeing as I do not, I'll just ignore it and further comments from this person or others with similar opinions.



Sassicaia said:


> Do you own a ferrari? If not and you were wearing ferrari sunglasses.....


I'm not even going to get into it with you, but I will say this: Ferrari is my absolute favorite car manufacturer in the world and I have an incredible passion for every aspect of the company, both old and new. The fact that I don't own a Ferrari (yet) and still wear sunglasses in their style and with their logo means nothing other than I support them and like them.


----------



## KiwiWomble (Sep 13, 2012)

JPS3 said:


> Actually, I'm pretty sure you're right because I'm pretty sure he goes that way. Seeing as I do not, I'll just ignore it and further comments from this person or others with similar opinions.


it would be interesting to hear what makes YOU think HE is gay?


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

OP - why so offended that someone would assume you're gay? Are you self conscious about your sexuality, or do you feel that being gay is less than being straight? Either way, stop thinking about what others think of you and start figuring those things out!


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

JPS3 said:


> So something interesting and annoying happened today. I was informed that because I like watches, I am obviously moderately gay. On top of that, it was also suggested that because I dress well and wear a pair of Ferrari sunglasses, I am obviously moderately gay. Now I'm not sure what an appreciation for fine timepieces, looking presentable in dress, and wearing sunglasses affiliated with my favorite car manufacturer has to do with my sexual orientation, but I was somewhat offended by this. What is your guys take on this? Has anyone else ever had a similar experience?


Where you at a rest stop at the time? 

I never cease to be amazed that there are still people around that think this way. Probably is a homophob.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

.......not sure too many straight dudes would wear Ferrari sunglasses, plus you seem really annoyed and over-defensive about the comment


----------



## JPS3 (Jan 6, 2011)

NedSchneebly said:


> OP - why so offended that someone would assume you're gay? Are you self conscious about your sexuality, or do you feel that being gay is less than being straight? Either way, stop thinking about what others think of you and start figuring those things out!


No, no it's nothing like that. My confusion was specifically the association of our fine hobby directly with that particular lifestyle. And let me be clear, I have nothing against a homosexual lifestyle, I just didn't understand why watches where directly associated with homosexuality in this person's mind, as well as by a girl that was with us.

By the way, your username is excellent.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

JPS3 said:


> I was informed that because I like watches, I am obviously moderately gay. On top of that, it was also suggested that because I dress well and wear a pair of Ferrari sunglasses, I am obviously moderately gay.


I'm just curious what _moderately_ gay is. Is that different than _slightly_ gay? Or _above average_ gay? And can you ask him what would make someone 'above average' gay so you can share it with all of us and we can adjust our behavior as needed?


----------



## JPS3 (Jan 6, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> .......not sure too many straight dudes would wear Ferrari sunglasses, plus you seem really annoyed and over-defensive about the comment


I'm not sure where you gathered that statistic, but whatever. The reason I jumped to defense is because I've seen how many people attack the wearing of say a Ferrari watch or in this case Ferrari sunglasses if you don't own one of their vehicles. I simply sought to provide the reason as to why I wear that particular type of sunglass (as well as watch). I really do love the cars and the company. Plus, the sunglasses have started many conversations with fellow petrolheads about cars in general which I enjoy.


----------



## JPS3 (Jan 6, 2011)

Medphred said:


> I'm just curious what _moderately_ gay is. Is that different than _slightly_ gay? Or _above average_ gay? And can you ask him what would make someone 'above average' gay so you can share it with all of us and we can adjust our behavior as needed?


Hm, I honestly have no idea. Maybe there's some sort of agency we're unaware of that provides a rating system haha.


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

What watches do u have and wear the most?

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

My plumber thought it queer that I have about a dozen pair of shoes, probably just annoyed that he had to move them to get at the access panel in back of my closet . . . 

Wait, did i just say closet!?!?!


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

peatnick said:


> My plumber thought it queer that I have about a dozen pair of shoes, probably just annoyed that he had to move them to get at the access panel in back of my closet . . .
> 
> Wait, did i just say closet!?!?!


Yes you did! I have a friend who is amazed that I have 15 pairs of shoes...He only needs two....He only has two pairs of pants too.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

JPS3 said:


> I'm not sure where you gathered that statistic, but whatever. The reason I jumped to defense is because I've seen how many people attack the wearing of say a Ferrari watch or in this case Ferrari sunglasses if you don't own one of their vehicles. I simply sought to provide the reason as to why I wear that particular type of sunglass (as well as watch). I really do love the cars and the company. Plus, the sunglasses have started many conversations with fellow petrolheads about cars in general which I enjoy.


I was only kidding, I would be offended too if someone said this to me, not that I have anything against homosexuality. Sorry if my comment sounded rude, there is nothing gay about liking watches or wearing any particular brand of sunglasses.


----------



## ctt1760 (Oct 23, 2013)

JPS3 said:


> So something interesting and annoying happened today. I was informed that because I like watches, I am obviously moderately gay. On top of that, it was also suggested that because I dress well and wear a pair of Ferrari sunglasses, I am obviously moderately gay. Now I'm not sure what an appreciation for fine timepieces, looking presentable in dress, and wearing sunglasses affiliated with my favorite car manufacturer has to do with my sexual orientation, but I was somewhat offended by this. What is your guys take on this? Has anyone else ever had a similar experience?


I have never had such luck; maybe it's because I don't dress up or comb my hair too often. But if I were to call somebody that, I'd definitely use the term "ambiguously gay".


----------



## JPS3 (Jan 6, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> I was only kidding, I would be offended too if someone said this to me, not that I have anything against homosexuality. Sorry if my comment sounded rude, there is nothing gay about liking watches or wearing any particular brand of sunglasses.


Hey it's alright, no problems. It just really took me by surprise as I'd never heard anyone reference sexual orientation to watches or eyewear.



hchj said:


> What watches do u have and wear the most?


Well, the watches I wear the most are a Breitling Colt II Automatic, a two-tone Invicta 8926 (or whatever the two-tone Rolex Submariner look alike is), a Ferrari Chronograph, and sometimes a quartz Bulova Chronograph. I was wearing the chunky Breitling at the time the comment was made.



peatnick said:


> My plumber thought it queer that I have about a dozen pair of shoes, probably just annoyed that he had to move them to get at the access panel in back of my closet . . .
> 
> Wait, did i just say closet!?!?!


Hey no judgement here. I see you're from suburban NYC and as such you probably walk a lot making shoes pretty important. And yeah, watch that closet talk :-d


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> I was only kidding, I would be offended too if someone said this to me, not that I have anything against homosexuality. Sorry if my comment sounded rude, there is nothing gay about liking watches or wearing any particular brand of sunglasses.


The sunglasses.....Have you seen the things Elton John wears?
And OP....You do own an Invicta two- tone......:think:


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Several of my pictures spring to mind (all very apt) when I heard this story:









































































And finally ..........









I never heard such a silly tale:rodekaart


----------



## Hatman14 (Dec 6, 2012)

I get this at work off one of the women, she sits next to me and is always trying to give me jibes and stick and always tries to feel the need to try and put me down about something, the fact I take pride In my appearance, like nice things, clothes, sunglasses, she tries to take the piss because I have a bag, she calls it my gay man bag, it's a Leather satchel style bag that I use to carry my lunch to work in that's better than a carrier bag and can keep anything of value safe and dry, and that I like to smell good, but I know why she says it, she does it to make herself feel better about herself, she's morbidly obese and is bitter about it and the only way she can feel better is to try and put down others, I don't even react to it as I'm younger than her, fairly healthy and live better than her!

when people say these things it's because they are jealous they can't pull it off, I get the gay comments all the time, doesn't bother me, I look at the girls they have been seeing and the ones I've been seeing and know which ones I'd rather choose! Women like men who can dress and who look good and smell good!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

This thread is hilarious!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

JPS3 said:


> I'm not sure where you gathered that statistic, but whatever. The reason I jumped to defense is because I've seen how many people attack the wearing of say a Ferrari watch or in this case Ferrari sunglasses if you don't own one of their vehicles. I simply sought to provide the reason as to why I wear that particular type of sunglass (as well as watch). I really do love the cars and the company. Plus, the sunglasses have started many conversations with fellow petrolheads about cars in general which I enjoy.


There are guys out there who walk around with their keys on a Ferrari key-fob. A bit of leather and painted metal. Hideously expensive (for a key-fob). Still, if you want one; why not? I seriously doubt Ferrari themselves are offended. They know a ton of folks buy their gear and accessories without having one of their cars.

It's silly. No one makes fun of rich yuppies for wearing a tool-watch diver as a status symbol. They never dive with their Rolex Submariners. Heck, quite a few don't even swim with it on. No one accuses them of being posers.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

jopex said:


> This thread is hilarious!


And kinda gahey.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

JPS3 said:


> So something interesting and annoying happened today. I was informed that because I like watches, I am obviously moderately gay. On top of that, it was also suggested that because I dress well and wear a pair of Ferrari sunglasses, I am obviously moderately gay. Now I'm not sure what an appreciation for fine timepieces, looking presentable in dress, and wearing sunglasses affiliated with my favorite car manufacturer has to do with my sexual orientation, but I was somewhat offended by this. What is your guys take on this? Has anyone else ever had a similar experience?


I ignore people and comments like that. If they are in my home or office when they make such comments -- to me or to folks around me -- I show them the door. If it happens in the office and they are employed by my firm, I file a complaint with HR. I try to surround myself with confident, intelligent people and making comments like highlight a peculiar form of insecurity, one that is stupid on multiple levels. Not only does it say something very ugly about the person who said it, but also it tells me that I poorly judged their character and that I should seek to become more circumspect in choosing whom I allow into my life -- personal or professional.

I am willing to tolerate a lot of things from friends and associates alike, but that is gong too far. I might feel differently were labeling someone as "gay" not still seen as pejorative, but it isn't. There is never a need to make such a remark for nothing good is likely to come of having done so. I would have the same reaction if someone were to make a comment declaring another person a whore, any variation of the "N-word", the "C-word," the "B-word" and other such vulgar, tasteless remarks.

Yes, I recognize the difference between playful teasing amongst friends, but the story as the OP related it does not sound like that's what was happening. In large measure I doubt it was friendly ribbing because were it, the OP wouldn't have thought enough about it to have made the post in the first place. Perhaps the only way I would let the comment the OP received slide is if the OP is in fact an openly gay person who exhibits a level of flamboyance on par with Dame Edna.

It's a pitiful thing you had to endure, OP. I'm sorry there are folks in your life who feel comfortable making such comments and who are willing to tolerate them. One's self expression and enjoyment of "whatever" should never be seen as an indicator of with whom one sleeps any more than one's skin color indicates ones intellectual acuity or the nature of one's character.

All the best.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> There are gays out there who walk around with their keys on a Ferrari key-fob..


Fixed that for you :-d


----------



## JPS3 (Jan 6, 2011)

tony20009 said:


> I ignore people and comments like that. If they are in my home or office when they make such comments -- to me or to folks around me -- I show them the door. If it happens in the office and they are employed by my firm, I file a complaint with HR. I try to surround myself with confident, intelligent people and making comments like highlight a peculiar form of insecurity, one that is stupid on multiple levels. Not only does it say something very ugly about the person who said it, but also it tells me that I poorly judged their character and that I should seek to become more circumspect in choosing whom I allow into my life -- personal or professional.
> 
> I am willing to tolerate a lot of things from friends and associates alike, but that is gong too far. I might feel differently were labeling someone as "gay" not still seen as pejorative, but it isn't. There is never a need to make such a remark for nothing good is likely to come of having done so. I would have the same reaction if someone were to make a comment declaring another person a whore, any variation of the "N-word", the "C-word," the "B-word" and other such vulgar, tasteless remarks.
> 
> ...


I'm a college student so criticism and judgement is free flowing. Just this time it was directed at me and concerned something that I had considered a neutral hobby. Oh well, thanks everyone for your thoughts and comments up to this point


----------



## Beefalope (Sep 23, 2013)

That's one of the dumbest f******g things I've ever heard. First off, how in the hell does liking watches make someone gay? Second, what in the hell is wrong with being gay? If I wasn't straight, I'd definitely go gay. 

I generally don't advocate violence, but this person deserved a swift punch to the throat. 

I'd dump the Ferrari sunglasses, though. They're a bit pretentious.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

As far as offensive comments in general, unless it's your boss, a big client, or a police officer detaining you ... You don't have to politely stand there and put up with it. You can be tactful or tell the individual flat out that they're being a raging moron.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Beefalope said:


> That's one of the dumbest f******g things I've ever heard. First off, how in the hell does liking watches make someone gay? Second, what in the hell is wrong with being gay? If I wasn't straight, I'd definitely go gay.


No offense, but there really isn't a 3rd option ....... At least not one that is legal.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

JPS3 said:


> I'm a college student so criticism and judgement is free flowing. Just this time it was directed at me and concerned something that I had considered a neutral hobby. Oh well, thanks everyone for your thoughts and comments up to this point


I understand that college kids will be college kids. That still does not make the comment appropriate and it still reflects the same level of insecurity and stupidity. The sooner folks learn how to be considerate and respectful of others, the sooner they can become contributing members to something -- society, their jobs, the groups to which they belong -- and deserve respect from others.

I have two kids in college and one who'll go there in a bit over a year. I was a college kid once as well. The nature of the insults my have changed -- back when I was a kid, the comments were more race or economic class oriented -- but the sentiment that underpins them is no different. About the only thing I see different between the "gay" insult and those of my youth is that one could plainly see who what black and/or poor and who was not.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Beefalope said:


> ...If I wasn't straight, I'd definitely go gay.
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Statick (Sep 21, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> No offense, but there really isn't a 3rd option ....... At least not one that is legal.


That's what you think... ;-)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Statick said:


> That's what you think... ;-)


"Vegetarian" doesn't mean what you think it does.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Whoever said that to you is moderately stupid.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Beefalope said:


> If I wasn't straight, I'd definitely go gay.


:think: I suppose you could go asexual, bisexual, pansexual, and a few others, but I believe that you already pointed out the obvious... I think most would go with your choice too. Better than turning out like that one asexual Japanese Chef that prepared a "special" dinner. That being said, I've never been accused of being gay because of watches.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

peatnick said:


> My plumber thought it queer that I have about a dozen pair of shoes, probably just annoyed that he had to move them to get at the access panel in back of my closet . . .
> 
> Wait, did i just say closet!?!?!


You also said something about accessing your panel...


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Medphred said:


> You also said something about accessing your panel...


It is to laugh


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

who ever said those meds slow phred down, he caught the double double entendre, though it might have been a Freudian slip on my part...

Not that there's anything wrong with that!



Medphred said:


> You also said something about accessing your panel...


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Kittysafe said:


> Whoever said that to you is moderately stupid.


That's not fair to place that on stupid people.....It is much more than that..It could have all been said in fun
as my friend did...But this sounds like it was delivered as an attack, that is to cause harm.....IMHO


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Moderately ignorant, whatever, if someone said that to me I'd ignore it and keep rollin'... you can't let the bastards get you down.


----------



## JPS3 (Jan 6, 2011)

You guys are cracking me up now


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

I just got a very nice laugh. Moderately gay. One of the funnier phrases I have heard.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

I saw a corpse once, but it's okay because he was just moderately dead.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Kittysafe said:


> I saw a corpse once, but it's okay because he was just moderately dead.


Oh ..... Yeah, I've met a couple of stoners myself in Life. ;-)


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Oh ..... Yeah, I've met a couple of stoners myself in Life. ;-)


Well played, my friend.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Kittysafe said:


> Well played, my friend.


Thank you, good Sir.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Statick said:


> That's what you think... ;-)


That easily deserves a:


----------



## Fi33pop (Aug 5, 2013)

watches AND sunglasses:think:

that means.... almost allof us are moderately gay!


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

*AND

*


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Anyone else remember the old days when gay simply meant "happy."


----------



## Statick (Sep 21, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Anyone else remember the old days when gay simply meant "happy."


Just like in the Flintstones theme song!


----------



## seikokiller (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey OP, get on Grinder!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Statick said:


> Just like in the Flintstones theme song!


Not just that one. This one sound familiar?:

_"... and we'll all be gay when Johnny comes marching home."_


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

seikokiller said:


> Hey OP, get on Grinder!


That sounds like the name of a hard-core gay bar in Manhattan.


----------



## Shikyo (Sep 10, 2013)

People sometimes say what's on their mind without thinking all too hard about it. Odd comments can be heard from especially strangers who don't actually know you. All it takes is one thing and their mind is already understand it in one way. Unless it's someone who you actually know don't think all too hard about it. 

Though, I cannot deny that a brand new watch on my wrist won't make me gay for a while.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Funny how people think of a gay guy....Had a friend in Houston who had a friend from High School who came out in his early 20's...
This friend asked me to go with him to check on this gay friend....He lived in a junk yard, in one of those 12-14 foot long trailers
that are like just one room and filthy as the dirt outside.This guy shaved maybe once a week, bathed less....He was Bi-Polar, alcoholic and gay....
He was real tough and mean as hell! After we left my friend told me that I went along in case he was drunk or off his meds.
and wanted to fight. They are not all neat,clean,limp wrist guys.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

There's only one way to see if watches really correlates with homosexuality - a scientific study.

Go to a set of gay bars 100 times, 50 times with a watch and 50 times without and count the number of times you get hit on. Who here is willing to help the noble cause of science?


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Anyone else remember the old days when gay simply meant "happy."


I believe Cary Grant was the first actor to use the term gay to mean homosexual in a movie, he improvised it in the 1938 movie, Bringing up Baby ... I love that movie!


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

WnS said:


> There's only one way to see if watches really correlates with homosexuality - a scientific study.
> 
> Go to a set of gay bars 100 times, 50 times with a watch and 50 times without and count the number of times you get hit on. Who here is willing to help the noble cause of science?


I don't want to be part of the study, but I do live in a neighborhood just north of of one of the main gay sections in DC. And two 40-something looking doctors live around the corner from me and I see the folks who attend their frequent parties (always 100+ people). My observations of the gay couples I've seen and the gay folks I've worked with is that young gay men seem far more selective about whom they'll "run with" than straight men are about women and definitely more selective than women are about men. At least when it comes to the relative looks of any given couple.

Bran-gelina couples don't seem super common in the straight world to me. More often than not, I see a dumpy to plain dude with a trophy wife. This is especially the case with the overwhelming majority of my professional peers (Sr. Execs and established professionals). But when I go down to Dupont to have dinner, there sure are a ton of gay dude couples that have that general glamorous look like Brad and Angelina, or more appropriately that Doogie Houser dude and his boyfriend. Ditto when I see similar couples at the Kennedy Center and other social functions around town. Admittedly, once in a while at the KC, I see an old dude with a "rent-a-date." But that happens in the gay and straight world.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

tony20009 said:


> I don't want to be part of the study, but I do live in a neighborhood just north of of one of the main gay sections in DC. And two 40-something looking doctors live around the corner from me and I see the folks who attend their frequent parties (always 100+ people). My observations of the gay couples I've seen and the gay folks I've worked with is that young gay men seem far more selective about whom they'll "run with" than straight men are about women and definitely more selective than women are about men. At least when it comes to the relative looks of any given couple.
> 
> Bran-gelina couples don't seem super common in the straight world to me. More often than not, I see a dumpy to plain dude with a trophy wife. This is especially the case with the overwhelming majority of my professional peers (Sr. Execs and established professionals). But when I go down to Dupont to have dinner, there sure are a ton of gay dude couples that have that general glamorous look like Brad and Angelina, or more appropriately that Doogie Houser dude and his boyfriend. Ditto when I see similar couples at the Kennedy Center and other social functions around town. Admittedly, once in a while at the KC, I see an old dude with a "rent-a-date." But that happens in the gay and straight world.


Haha. I swear there aren't enough sociology experiments designed to test the truthfulness of stereotypes.

US neighbourhoods are far more interesting, definitely noticed that while I visited California. In Sydney it's either poor or rich, urban or suburban. You don't see a lot of sub-cultures aside from the gay and hipster district of Newtown near the city centre.

Most of the gay people I see are the effeminate gays, one of my university friends is masculine gay and I never suspected until he told me. According to him, the majority of gay people are not effeminate, flamboyant or overdressed and prefer to keep a low profile. You also see metrosexuals in the urban centres who may sometimes get mistaken for being gay. There are many types of gay, and also a spectrum like the Kinsey Scale which specifies that most people are somewhere in the middle - i.e. neither exclusively heterosexual or homosexual. Most people would deny being anything other than 100% straight, however.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

WnS said:


> There's only one way to see if watches really correlates with homosexuality - a scientific study.
> 
> Go to a set of gay bars 100 times, 50 times with a watch and 50 times without and count the number of times you get hit on. Who here is willing to help the noble cause of science?


I'd be willing but my results would not be helpful.

I honestly get hit on by gay men all the time. No clue why. I just do. Which would be great ... if I was gay.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> I'd be willing but my results would not be helpful.
> 
> I honestly get hit on by gay men all the time. No clue why. I just do. Which would be great ... if I was gay.


Lol, it could be the watch. When was the last time you went out watchless?


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> I'd be willing but my results would not be helpful.
> 
> I honestly get hit on by gay men all the time. No clue why. I just do. Which would be great ... if I was gay.


Heyyyyyyy stud muffin' 

Just Kidding.


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

This reminded me of the Seinfeld episode "The Outing"


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

"Not that there's anything wrong with that." Classic


----------



## Fi33pop (Aug 5, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> I'd be willing but my results would not be helpful.
> 
> I honestly get hit on by gay men all the time. No clue why. I just do. Which would be great ... if I was gay.


It's those moderately gay watches that you wear!:-x


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

WnS said:


> Lol, it could be the watch. When was the last time you went out watchless?


Watchless?? ... :think:

I have no memories before attending kindergarden. b-)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Shepperdw said:


> Heyyyyyyy stud muffin'
> 
> Just Kidding.


It's okay, you get used to it after awhile. ;-)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Fi33pop said:


> It's those moderately gay watches that you wear!:-x


I'm usually sporting my Citizen BM7080-03E on my wrist. I don't think it's that. More likely my raw, rugged, aggressive looks. Coupled with my height of over 6-feet tall and my hairy chest. Yup, I don't have a beard or mustache. But nothing else gets shaved. And absolutely nothing gets waxed. If a woman wants to date someone with a smooth, soft, chest; she can walk into a gay bar filled with other women.


----------



## Fi33pop (Aug 5, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> I'm usually sporting my Citizen BM7080-03E on my wrist. I don't think it's that. More likely my raw, rugged, aggressive looks. Coupled with my height of over 6-feet tall and my hairy chest. Yup, I don't have a beard or mustache. But nothing else gets shaved. And absolutely nothing gets waxed. If a woman wants to date someone with a smooth, soft, chest; she can walk into a gay bar filled with other women.


Swoooooon


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Fi33pop said:


> Swoooooon


You mean me, or the thought of two women "dancing" together?


----------



## Fi33pop (Aug 5, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> You mean me, or the thought of two women "dancing" together?


Actually didn't read the bit about the women properly. But now that you mention it


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Fi33pop said:


> Actually didn't read the bit about the women properly. But now that you mention it


Being moderately Bi is perfectly fine too.


----------



## Fi33pop (Aug 5, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Being moderately Bi is perfectly fine too.


OK I've had my 15 minutes of being moderately gay for today. Now bring me my axe time to hunt some bears.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Fi33pop said:


> OK I've had my 15 minutes of being moderately gay for today. Now bring me my axe time to hunt some bears.


It's Winter. They're hibernating. You're going to have to wait awhile ... Good thing you have some watches to help with checking the time.


----------



## Fi33pop (Aug 5, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> It's Winter. They're hibernating. You're going to have to wait awhile ... Good thing you have some watches to help with checking the time.


Its easier to hunt them when they're sleeping. SSHHHH


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Fi33pop said:


> Its easier to hunt them when they're sleeping. SSHHHH


Hunting sleeping bears? That's moderately silly.


----------



## Shikyo (Sep 10, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Being moderately Bi is perfectly fine too.


Being Bi is the best of both worlds. Plus you double up your chances of getting laid. Not to mention you can try out so much more than otherwise you ever could.


----------



## Fi33pop (Aug 5, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Hunting sleeping bears? That's moderately silly.


My wife always says, "everything in moderation".


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Fi33pop said:


> My wife always says, "everything in moderation".


Except money and happiness. ;-)


----------



## Fi33pop (Aug 5, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Except money and happiness. ;-)


and maybe watches.

Actually, she doesn't want to be very wealthy and I suspect that she'll start getting worried if she were to be too happy.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

... only moderately though :-d


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

watchma said:


> ... only moderately though :-d


I'd say being moderately gay is why it hasn't been locked yet.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> That sounds like the name of a hard-core gay bar in Manhattan.


Grinder = extremely NSFW.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Will_f said:


> Grinder = extremely NSFW.


Oh ... This topic went beyond *N*ot *S*afe *F*or *W*ork awhile ago. LOL !


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Oh ... This topic went beyond *N*ot *S*afe *F*or *W*ork awhile ago. LOL !


So into the depths of depravity we go....A dreadful thought just entered my mind.

Even in horology, size matters. Do you think there is a group of phallus loving WISs who determine "measurements" based on the diameter of their watch bands? ROTFL!!!

Don't ask me where that came from. I don't know.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

tony20009 said:


> So into the depths of depravity we go....A dreadful thought just entered my mind.
> 
> Even in horology, size matters. Do you think there is a group of phallus loving WISs who determine "measurements" based on the diameter of their watch bands? ROTFL!!!
> 
> Don't ask me where that came from. I don't know.


Watches themselves are more like women.

A beautiful integration of lines and curves to form something pleasing to the eye.


----------



## JPS3 (Jan 6, 2011)

tony20009 said:


> So into the depths of depravity we go....A dreadful thought just entered my mind.
> 
> Even in horology, size matters. Do you think there is a group of phallus loving WISs who determine "measurements" based on the diameter of their watch bands? ROTFL!!!
> 
> Don't ask me where that came from. I don't know.


It probably has more to do with case thickness lol


----------



## JPS3 (Jan 6, 2011)

And at the time of this post, the thread currently has 69 likes...LOL


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

I wonder if Grinder was the name of that gay bar in that song by Electric Six. The one about taking someone there. And the video features a bunch of shirtless Abe Lincoln clones. Just wondering .......

Yeah, that one isn't _moderately_ gay. ;-)


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> I wonder if Grinder was the name of that gay bar in that song by Electric Six. The one about taking someone there. And the video features a bunch of shirtless Abe Lincoln clones. Just wondering .......
> 
> Yeah, that one isn't _moderately_ gay. ;-)


I thought I was the only one who still remembered that song... LOL


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

I have been called nerdy, geeky, and strange for my interest in watches, but never gay!

Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Shepperdw said:


> I thought I was the only one who still remembered that song... LOL


Usually, except for names and dates, I have an incredible memory. Also, tough to to forget a vid. like that one the first time you see it.

(What ticked me off is that MTV2 decided to bleep out the very short reference to starting a war in a gay bar. Had it been made by a hate-filled individual wanting to do some gay bashing, it would have been understandable to bleep those words out. But that wasn't remotely the context that it was used in the song. A song like that, and MTV2 thought a minor referrence to "war" was too offensive. LOL!)


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Usually, except for names and dates, I have an incredible memory. Also, tough to to forget a vid. like that one the first time you see it.
> 
> (What ticked me off is that MTV2 decided to bleep out the very short reference to starting a war in a gay bar. Had it been made by a hate-filled individual wanting to do some gay bashing, it would have been understandable to bleep those words out. But that wasn't remotely the context that it was used in the song. A song like that, and MTV2 thought a minor referrence to "war" was too offensive. LOL!)


The heights to which people and organizations will go to be "politically correct" is astounding. The fact is one's audience can generally tell when one's words are hate-filled or meant to impugn/slander and one's character and past deeds provide the direction the audience needs to be able to tell for sure.

I had someone last week trying to identify one of the members on my team. Part of her description was "black guy," but she whispered the "black" as though it was a bad word. I would speculate that she has some internal issues with black folks, but I didn't pursue that line of discussion because I didn't want to get pissed off and I didn't want to spur her to say something she should not have said. That whispering thing happened quite a lot years back, but I thought we were past that point.

People will always find a reason to hate and almost always the reasons are not good ones. I was talking with the guy (an older guy then and now deceased) who kept my yard in order some years back and he related to me the story of how the KKK burnt his family's home and lynched some of his friends back in the early part of the 20th century. He came right out and told me that even then, some 50 years later, he wasn't keen on trusting white folks. Yet despite his wariness, which seemed to me well justified, he was able to at least able to deal with individuals.

I know he still has generalized thoughts about white folks in his head, and I know that's not going to change. But I also know he scraped and scrimped to send his daughter to a fancy private school and the majority of her friends were/are white. He called the boys she dated "this white boy" when its applicable, but he didn't go so far as to tell her not to interact with them on that level.

The point is that if one can recognize one's flaws and shortcomings, even though one may not oneself be able to get past them personally, if one doesn't pass them on to the next generation, things get better and society as a whole is elevated. That old guy at least knew that his hatred/bias was wrong and he had the presence of mind not to teach it to his child. This from a dude with but an unspectacular academic background, having just obtained a high-school equivalency certificate by virtue of having been drafted into the military.


----------



## Mach 1 (Nov 7, 2013)

What would you call somebody who wears Ferrari sunglasses, is called "moderately gay" and has to post a thread about it?


----------



## Fi33pop (Aug 5, 2013)

Mach 1 said:


> What would you call somebody who wears Ferrari sunglasses, is called "moderately gay" and has to post a thread about it?


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Fi33pop said:


> View attachment 1277919


Who cares? It's funny.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

I haven't read all the responses, but to the OP: consider this a compliment and go forth in awesomeness.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Mach 1 said:


> What would you call somebody who wears Ferrari sunglasses, is called "moderately gay" and has to post a thread about it?


Someone more interesting than the usual guys who post the usual "Is this Rolex I bought for $19.95 real? The guy on eBay whom I know nothing about guarantees me it's real." What follows next is a pic. of some piece of crap that even Stevie Wonder can see is a fake. :roll:

I appreciate that the OP started this topic. At least it's different from the usual $#!% that gets posted on WUS.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

daschlag said:


> I haven't read all the responses ...


You should! You're missing out on some good stuff. You really are.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mach 1 said:


> What would you call somebody who wears Ferrari sunglasses, is called "moderately gay" and has to post a thread about it?


I'd call them whatever their name is.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

pantagruel said:


> I have been called nerdy, geeky, and strange for my interest in watches, but never gay!
> 
> Not that there is anything wrong with that.


I guess the combination of your sunglasses, watch and natty sartorial style don't threaten folks. LOL.

More often than not, folks make disparaging comments when they are jealous of or threatened by another, which is mostly why generalizations and stereotypes are used to cast aspersions. Doing so is nothing more than _argumentum populum_. As said in my first post, I like to surround myself with folks who are intelligent and who have bright, positive ideas and solutions, and who are leaders, which I why I don't tolerate that sort of thing, when it's mean spirited, from people around me.


----------



## Mach 1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Before starting a new thread, do a search!

"Ferrari sunglasses gay" turns up 33,200,000 Google results (this thread is number three).


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Mach 1 said:


> Before starting a new thread, do a search!
> 
> "Ferrari sunglasses gay" turns up 33,200,000 Google results (this thread is number three).


LOL ... I think I would have noticed if we had that many on WUS.

Likely that's for the world wide web put together. But this one is only #3 ?

We're not stopping until it's #1

Woot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm confident we can all pitch in and make this the gayest topic on WUS! (At least moderately so.)


----------



## Mach 1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> I'm confident we can all pitch in and make this the gayest topic on WUS! (At least moderately so.)


Number one turns out to be a paid advertisement, so this thread is actually number two - not on WUS, but on the entire web.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mach 1 said:


> Number one turns out to be a paid advertisement, so this thread is actually number two - not on WUS, but on the entire web.


wut wut wut wut

Dude, get adblock.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> I'm confident we can all pitch in and make this the gayest topic on WUS! (At least moderately so.)


I think the title should be changed to "The Moderately Gay Thread"


----------



## Mach 1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Moderately? Moderately?!??!!! Them's fightin' words! Errr, fighntin' word!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Mach 1 said:


> Number one turns out to be a paid advertisement, so this thread is actually number two - not on WUS, but on the entire web.


Bah! Ads. don't count!

That means we're #1 !!!!!!

Wow, that took less time than I thought it would. Great job everybody! :-!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Mach 1 said:


> Moderately? Moderately?!??!!! Them's fightin' words! Errr, fighntin' word!


As long as the bloodshed is kept to a moderate level, gentlemen.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mach 1 said:


> Before starting a new thread, do a search!
> 
> "Ferrari sunglasses gay" turns up 33,200,000 Google results (this thread is number three).


Yes, some ridiculous number of results are found, but of them, only fewer than half a dozen have any exact correlation with the three search terms. All the rest are in the "related searches" area as they have one or two of the terms associated with them.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

tony20009 said:


> Yes, some ridiculous number of results are found, but of them, only fewer than half a dozen have any exact correlation with the three search terms. All the rest are in the "related searches" area as they have one or two of the terms associated with them.


Why do you have to be like that?

WE ARE THE BEST OF 34,000,000 SEARCHES. NOBODY CARES ABOUT THE REST.


----------



## Beater (Feb 3, 2012)

Statick said:


> Absolutely, there is no correlation.
> 
> The tone of JPS3's initial conversation is a little unclear, but using the term "gay" in a derogatory fashion can be quite offensive - live and let live.


There is more than a whiff of homophobic overtone within the initial post. Why would he take offence? Why not be flattered?..or neutral?

Having said that, a forum packed with dandies queuing up to gossip about 'Luxury and Lifestyle' issues will tend to get peoples Gaydar jumping about.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mach 1 (Nov 7, 2013)

tony20009 said:


> Yes, some ridiculous number of results are found, but of them, only fewer than half a dozen have any exact correlation with the three search terms. All the rest are in the "related searches" area as they have one or two of the terms associated with them.


You're correct. Moderately should in no way be associated with the top six Google results. If the results were 34,321, 43,897, 1,567,980, 2,333,653, 26,654,001 and 28,567,098, that would be moderately.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Beater said:


> There is more than a whiff of homophobic overtone within the initial post. Why would he take offence? Why not be flattered?..or neutral?
> 
> Having said that, a forum packed with dandies queuing up to gossip about 'Luxury and Lifestyle' issues will tend to get peoples Gaydar jumping about a bit no doubt.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


He was offended, because it was suggested that there was a correlation between his casual wear, and his sexual orientation. Most would be offended by having a judgement about them based on something that is not even related. There's nothing homophobic about it, the O.P. is just angered by their ignorance. Truth be told, it sounds like they were just trying to give him a hard time, and it worked.


----------



## Mach 1 (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm extremely disappointed in the OP. Before starting this thread he should have performed a modicum of scientific testing:

If he was called "moderately gay" while wear Ferrari sunglasses and a watch, we're working with a lot of variables.

He should remove the Ferrari sunglasses and see what he's called.

He should take off the watch and listen to comments.

What if he gets the same reaction without Ferrari sunglasses and a watch? He's got a lot of nerve blaming a poor watch.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mach 1 said:


> I'm extremely disappointed in the OP. Before starting this thread he should have performed a modicum of scientific testing:
> 
> If he was called "moderately gay" while wear Ferrari sunglasses and a watch, we're working with a lot of variables.
> 
> ...


Perhaps it was his flannel zebra print jammies he was wearing with it. The built in onesie with the socks on it.


----------



## Mach 1 (Nov 7, 2013)

The Luxury and Style and Counseling Forum









It was the watch. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Beater (Feb 3, 2012)

Shepperdw said:


> He was offended, because it was suggested that there was a correlation between his casual wear, and his sexual orientation. Most would be offended by having a judgement about them based on something that is not even related. There's nothing homophobic about it, the O.P. is just angered by their ignorance. Truth be told, it sounds like they were just trying to give him a hard time, and it worked.


....so, are you suggesting that he would be equally offended if somebody assumed or suggested he was a heterosexual due to his particular casual attire?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Beater said:


> ....so, are you suggesting that he would be equally offended if somebody assumed or suggested he was a heterosexual due to his casual attire?


No one enjoys silly, snap, judgements based on an article of clothing, a watch, the car they drive, or what they do for a living. It's not about whether or not someone should feel upset over being called moderately gay. Or if they should feel guilty because something as silly as political correctness says they should. It's just about not wanting to deal with narrow-minded fools who make silly snap judgements.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Beater said:


> ....so, are you suggesting that he would be equally offended if somebody assumed or suggested he was a heterosexual due to his particular casual attire?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


If it was me, I would react in a similar WTF manner, as the O.P. did.

"Hey man, look at those rockin' jeans you got on. You gotta be moderately straight." -Person X

"What is wrong with you?' - Me


----------



## Beater (Feb 3, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> No one enjoys silly, snap, judgements based on an article of clothing, a watch, the car they drive, or what they do for a living. It's not about whether or not someone should feel upset over being called moderately gay. Or if they should feel guilty because something as silly as political correctness says they should. It's just about not wanting to deal with narrow-minded fools who make silly snap judgements.


Nah... sounds like there are a few delicate flowers about the place. Harden up and worry less about other people's judgements. Then you'll be working on your own emotional terms and not everybody else's.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Beater said:


> Nah... sounds like there are a few delicate flowers about the place. Harden up and worry less about other people's judgements. Then you'll be working on your own emotional terms and not everybody else's.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I find it funny that you are taking offense and being delicate because you think we are being offended and being delicate.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Beater said:


> ....so, are you suggesting that he would be equally offended if somebody assumed or suggested he was a heterosexual due to his particular casual attire?
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


That statement completely ignores and makes light of the place the term, used as an accusation or angry question, has in our society here in the US. As you live Down Under, I'll not say any more, knowing nothing much about Aussie culture.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Beater said:


> Nah... sounds like there are a few delicate flowers about the place. Harden up and worry less about other people's judgements. Then you'll be working on your own emotional terms and not everybody else's. Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I think the correct admonishment is for folks to refrain from promulgating judgment in the first place, especially judgments of that nature. It's really not about anything more than showing others some respect. One need not "harden up" in response to mistreatment for that merely allows the mistreatment to endure. It's the maligning behavior and words that are wrong, not being angered or hurt by it/them.


----------



## Beater (Feb 3, 2012)

Shepperdw said:


> I find it funny that you are taking offense and being delicate because you think we are being offended and being delicate.


Now you're naming my own emotion?....telling me that I'm taking offence?...and therefore therefore.......? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Beater said:


> Now you're naming my own emotion?....telling me that I'm taking offence?...and therefore therefore.......?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


You judged us first, therefore you received judgement in return xD


----------



## Beater (Feb 3, 2012)

Shepperdw said:


> You judged us first, therefore you received judgement in return xD


Nope, it was about you taking offence, and you stating you'd react In a similar manner to the OP.

I have no personal emotional investment in that scenario or similar.

Regardless... the final scenario here is that you feel judged by me, and I do not feel judged by you. However, I'm flattered though that somehow you do feel judged by me  

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Beater said:


> Nope, it was about you taking offence, and you stating you'd react In a similar manner to the OP.
> 
> I have no personal emotional investment in that scenario or similar.
> 
> ...


You're judgmental, only moderately though.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Are you moderately gay for liking watches, or are you moderately gay for telling everyone on a public forum that you were called moderately gay for liking watches?


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Kittysafe said:


> Are you moderately gay for liking watches, or are you moderately gay for telling everyone on a public forum that you were called moderately gay for liking watches?


Is the pious loved by the gods because it is pious, or is it pious because it is loved by the gods?


----------



## STLmo (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh yeah! Or metrosexual. Really? Whatever.

Same with me. Colognes, clothes, sunglasses, etc.

Even guy friends who look at me like I have two heads because I even wear cologne at all because they don't

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

STLmo said:


> Oh yeah! Or metrosexual. Really? Whatever.
> 
> Same with me. Colognes, clothes, sunglasses, etc.
> 
> ...


We do have a fragrance discussion on this forum if you'd like to contribute!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Shepperdw said:


> We do have a fragrance discussion on this forum if you'd like to contribute!


Okay ...... Now that is moderately gay. :-d


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Okay ...... Now that is moderately gay. :-d


NOBODY LOVES YOU.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Shepperdw said:


> Nobody loves you.


I've got money, I can buy love. Can't buy happiness but close enough. b-)


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> I've got money, I can buy love. Can't buy happiness but close enough. b-)


Well you will never be happy. Because you will never be moderately gay.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Shepperdw said:


> NOBODY LOVES YOU.


LOL ... Heard you the first time. Editing a post so you appear to be shouting ... just a bit gay. ;-)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Shepperdw said:


> Well you will never be happy. Because you will never be moderately gay.


I've been accused of being moderately gay. Had nothing to do with my watches though.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> I've been accused of being moderately gay. Had nothing to do with my watches though.


I only said that because of the way you were staring at mah bod.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Shepperdw said:


> I only said that because of the way you were staring at mah bod.


Well, judging by your avatar pic., you do seem to have a strong chin .... Just sayin.'


----------



## Beater (Feb 3, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Well, judging by your avatar pic., you do seem to have a strong chin .... Just sayin.'


Can you and shephard man please stop the overt flirting with each other on this thread? I'm open minded, but Enough is enough - it's getting a bit too much. Just pm each other. There are other sites for that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Beater said:


> Can you and shephard man please stop the overt flirting with each other on this thread? I'm open minded but Enough is enough - it's getting a bit too much. Just pm each other. There are other sites for that.


I'm sorry. Don't get upset. I'm sure you have a very strong chin too.


----------



## Fi33pop (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks like it getting past moderately now.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Fi33pop said:


> Looks like it getting past moderately now.


What's wrong with complimenting another guy's strong chin?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

From the sound of it I wonder if the person was either just trolling or joking with the OP, or just looking for some kind of reaction. I doubt if too many people really do think wearing Ferrari sunglasses and being into watches are gay. Unless of course the OP also had a handlebar moustache, white vest and leather cap on at the same time. Then it might be a valid question.

Sent from my GT-I8160


----------



## Fi33pop (Aug 5, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> From the sound of it I wonder if the person was either just trolling or joking with the OP, or just looking for some kind of reaction. I doubt if too many people really do think wearing Ferrari sunglasses and being into watches are gay. Unless of course the OP also had a handlebar moustache, white vest and leather cap on at the same time. Then it might be a valid question.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160


That brought up a mental image of Freddy Mercury.


----------



## Mach 1 (Nov 7, 2013)

_*WHAT ARE YOU WEARING MONDAY NIGHT
*_



ShaggyDog said:


> Unless of course the OP also had a handlebar moustache, white vest and leather cap on at the same time. Then it might be a valid question.


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

Just ignore them. There's almost nothing wrong with your being gay.


----------



## Mach 1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Outlawyer said:


> Just ignore them. There's almost nothing wrong with your being gay.


There is nothing wrong with being gay. Whining about being called moderately gay is pathetic. The OP needs to see his school counselor.

"Mommy, I was wearing my Ferrari sunglasses and my 48mm Diesel watch and (sniff, sniff) my friend called me moderately gay. Waaaaaah!"

The OP is probably homophobic.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Beater said:


> Can you and shephard man please stop the overt flirting with each other on this thread? I'm open minded, but Enough is enough - it's getting a bit too much. Just pm each other. There are other sites for that.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Homophobic.


----------



## JPS3 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mach 1 said:


> There is nothing wrong with being gay. Whining about being called moderately gay is pathetic. The OP needs to see his school counselor.
> 
> "Mommy, I was wearing my Ferrari sunglasses and my 48mm Diesel watch and (sniff, sniff) my friend called me moderately gay. Waaaaaah!"
> 
> The OP is probably homophobic.


It was actually my 58mm Nixon. Take your counseling advice and hateful judgement elsewhere, it's not doing anyone any good.


----------



## JPS3 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mach 1 said:


> "Mommy, I was wearing my Ferrari sunglasses and my 48mm Diesel watch and (sniff, sniff) my friend called me moderately gay. Waaaaaah!"


Oh, and my dear mother was recently hospitalized and unconscious after being struck by a car in New York so thanks for reminding me I couldn't have a word with her even if I wanted to, you insufferable douche


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

I've seen enough. Thread closed.

Jeannie


----------

